# WHAT'S GOING ON AT THE TUCKER FACTORY



## Jeffsno27

So I'm starting a new thread that will be updated as much as possible with pictures and stories that are going on at Tucker. Hope you all enjoy its been great to be a part of this forum.



Thank You Scott, Rock & Roll has made it back home to Medford and back to its museum where work will continue!





We will be reorganizing the museum and moving things around so that we can start another project, check it out!!



So stay tuned I will upload pictures as much as I can of old and new projects here at Tucker!


----------



## sleddogracer

I bought my Tucker because it seemed to be the best machine to serve my purpose without realising the history behind the company and the development of the Sno-Cat - I'm finding it very interesting


----------



## sno-drifter

Jeffsno27 said:


> So I'm starting a new thread that will be updated as much as possible with pictures and stories that are going on at Tucker. Hope you all enjoy its been great to be a part of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Scott, Rock & Roll has made it back home to Medford and back to its museum where work will continue.



You are welcome Mr. sno27


----------



## Jeffsno27

A new cat getting ready to head out the door and up to Alaska!


----------



## sleddogracer

it's not orange!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it must be tuckers new green model


----------



## jp11

Doesn't look like much traction with those tracks.  Meant for running on tundra with low snow?


----------



## sleddogracer

maybe agriculture?


----------



## 3512b

Doesn't look like your going to let it go too far... you still got its leash chained to a pole in the concrete!


 Is  this to make up for the one that our friends slipped out of its resting place here in Wassila under the cover of the midnight sun?
 very sneaky those two........

 And If you think only *one* will make up for removing that very revered piece of Washington history park here in Alaska  think again!!!
 Better ship up and sell a couple dozen!
 then maybe we be even!


----------



## sno-drifter

3512b said:


> Doesn't look like your going to let it go too far... you still got its leash chained to a pole in the concrete!
> 
> 
> Is this to make up for the one that our friends slipped out of its resting place here in Wassila under the cover of the midnight sun?
> very sneaky those two........
> 
> And If you think only *one* will make up for removing that very revered piece of Washington history park here in Alaska think again!!!
> Better ship up and sell a couple dozen!
> then maybe we be even!



It belongs here with  the previous owner at Mt St. Helens. We plan to take it up on the Mt. and bury it 300 feet deep with Harry.


----------



## Track Addict

What point did Harry sell it.  It must have been elsewhere for the eruption?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> What point did Harry sell it.  It must have been elsewhere for the eruption?



harry truman in the sno-cat in early 60's and the bill of sale, from 1975 five years before the eruption, and it had gone to Alaska


----------



## DAVENET

+1


----------



## Jeffsno27

We just got a cool cat back for service.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Found some fun old pics thought I would share. I am working on redoing the ones that were cut off. There is a lot so I will share more as I get time.


----------



## DAVENET

That second pic is cool.  It's crazy how many different things were tried.


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Jeffsno27

This one has 1940 written on the back in my Grandfathers handwriting or my Great Grandfathers handwriting.


----------



## DAVENET

Same unit, other side:


----------



## Track Addict

Very Cool pics.  Must be great to see this family history and what is still in people's collections today trying to figure out what is what.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Jeffsno27

This was kind of a fun find A letter from Sir Vivian Fuchs to my grandpa about Rock & Roll.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jeff, i do believe it is wonderful, you are so willing to take the time and make the effort to share the very rich and fabulous history of the Tucker Sno-Cat and the family that made it all happen, thank you

fyi, 392 is headed home to medford


----------



## sno-drifter

It appears that Sir Vivian Fuchs did not realize that it was Rock and Roll, the Sno-Cat that he drove that The Tucker Corp. bought back. I think we made up for it by having his son Peter drive her up Mt. Hood which is one of the locations where the tested for the Trans Antarctic Expedition.


----------



## DAVENET

Probably the same unit as the first pic in post #15: 

 Adding others under "Early Tucker Photos"  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=68243
(from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

Before being painted white?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Started a new project yesterday, all the guys are excited!


----------



## Track Addict

They have the vintage fever.  Unfortunately it's s chronic diagnosis. It transmits easier than the common cold and lasts much longer!

Communicated from Tucker to person by eyesight ..

Bad news is more competition buying up these relics .  Say west!


----------



## DAVENET

The Meow and Rock & Roll sure did stir the pot . . .


----------



## Jeffsno27

End of day 2


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey tucker sno-cat inc., having fun yet? great job of getting #392 apart,

fyi, the machine is a 1955, model 443 and was in the factory, being constructed the same time as County of Kent, Trans-Antarctic Expedition, model 743, #394, 

this is one was one of the Buffalo Cats that just hauled home, thought we would share the affliction of the Tucker , all is good out west, mr track addict.

again, tucker sno-cat inc, great to see how well your project is going.


----------



## sno-drifter

OK you restoration freaks, watch how this is done. Tuesday we were loading this Sno-Cat on Tuckers trailer and today it is pretty much disassembled. Way faster than I can do. Just for clarification, this 443 is ser. no. 155392. County of Kent Ser. no. 155394, which is the 743 which was sent to Antarctica one year before Rock and Roll, Haywire, and Able. All four made the full crossing and County of Kent was the only one with windows along the sides. In my opinion, the 1955-1956 443's and 743's with the vertical grill bars which wrap around the front corners are the best looking of all the Sno-Cats. So these two cats shared the same floor space and chalk at the same time. There is some real history for you.


----------



## DAVENET

Jeez, You & Marcus &Clyde don't mess around. I could send mine out there and the travel time out & back would be longer than the restoration time!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Jeez, You & Marcus &Clyde don't mess around. I could send mine out there and the travel time out & back would be longer than the restoration time!



Better take a number Mr. Net, my understanding is that Tucker Sno-Cat Corp. will only be doing a limited run of these restorations. Ferrari does the same thing with a full factory restoration of their earlier cars. I will try to get in line ahead of you if I can pull it off.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey jeffsno27, so, what happened on days 3 thru 7 ?


----------



## sno-drifter

Read the book " And on the seventh day He rested"


----------



## Jeffsno27

No rest here, I have a couple different hats I wear here at Tucker so I had to take some time to do service videos. Check them out on our face book. 
here are some more pics.


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Melensdad

Thanks for the update.

KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Amazing progress.  New product service line .  Vintage restores.  Sign me up!


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Snowcat Pat

Nice work there. Nice machines.

So far I have not seen any shop equipment that I don't have experience operating.

hmmm, Medford  Oregon.

If only I were still a young man...

-Pat


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Might be a real nice place to be an apprentice?  Especially if you could bring your ('74 442) Tucker along???  (And maybe a large sack of cash.)  Is Tucker taking apps?


----------



## Cidertom

Does the factory (or supplier) still have the stamping dies for the pontoons?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Body and frame are coming together nicely and look at that its starting to turn orange!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Everybody's favorite part! The tracks and rollers


----------



## DAVENET

Now the 'fun' begins!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Here is a little newer project. It will be a 1644 should be a sweet rig.


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Jeffsno27

Just about finished!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Jeffsno27 said:


> View attachment 78502



jeffsno, great photo, looks like no sno, is no problem, grassy meadow works, looks like a '49 model 524, pulling a model 949 trailer, 25 passenger. sure be great to find one of those trailers.


----------



## Jeffsno27

getting a little further on the frame and cab and getting more stuff back from blasting to get started on.


----------



## Broken Grouser

Great Thread!
How about the age old question regarding track roller bearings, where do you source replacements or rebuild existing. The rollers pictured on the track segments on the work table look OK, I'm sure you'll need to address a few.


Mark


----------



## Jeffsno27

Starting to get a little shape!


----------



## Cidertom

Couple of years ago New Holland (Ford) did a retro version of the Ford 9N tractor.  Perhaps Tucker should do a retro of one of the old style bodies with today's  drive technology.


----------



## JimVT

like what ford did with the shay?


----------



## sleddogracer

Ford Shay 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3rbpBaPRGQ


----------



## Jeffsno27

Getting a lot more orange!


----------



## Jeffsno27

This was fun! I was going through a envelope of old brochures and ran across this one that has our project cat when it was new!


----------



## Jeffsno27

more fun old pics! One of my Favorites is the Tucker 2 cycle engine! I found some of the prints of different ideas my great grandfather was working on for that!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Rock & Roll got to get out stretch her legs a bit and show off for some customers that came in for maintenance training.


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.google.com/patents/US20...=0CFsQ6AEwCTgKahUKEwia3Z3pyeLGAhULOj4KHQxkBJo


----------



## Jeffsno27

Thank you that is awesome!


----------



## DAVENET

Jeff, 

Click here: Tucker Emmitt M 

  It will show you all of his patents including two other 2 strokes (although I think the pic above is related to a change on one of the other two).


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## sleddogracer

beautiful


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## sleddogracer

immaculate


----------



## Track Addict

Must have AC in that shop!  Fast and Right.  Keep it coming.


----------



## northeastheavy

Man, that just looks beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Getting back to it! Hoping to have the motor in it today, not sure we will make it.


----------



## Melensdad

WORK OF ART, seriously that looks to be restored to better than new condition.  Nice to see any old snowcat saved from a scrap heap, wonderful to see this sno-cat saved in remarkable fashion.


----------



## sleddogracer

a REAL "fresh start" in life


----------



## JimVT

Melensdad said:


> WORK OF ART, seriously that looks to be restored to better than new condition.  Nice to see any old snowcat saved from a scrap heap, wonderful to see this sno-cat saved in remarkable fashion.


I don't think this is a restore.


----------



## Jeffsno27

This is what I have so far today. Hoping to have startup this week we will see.


----------



## Jeffsno27

We were able to fire today! Sounds great! what a transformation


----------



## sno-drifter

I am liking the before and after photos Jeff. Coming right along. Got to love that first fire up.


----------



## Track Addict

Holy nice!  Top notch.  Like it was done factory.


----------



## DAVENET

Jeff, did you guys re-skin the pontoons? I'm guessing yes since there are shiny new studs poking out for the adjusters. Any pictures of that?


----------



## Jeffsno27

We kept as much of the pontoons as we could.  A couple of the pontoons were different so we made new adjuster ends for them. I will go through pictures today and see what I can find for you.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Some pontoon pictures.


----------



## Jeffsno27

we have doors now too


----------



## Melensdad

WOW that is absolutely beautiful.

Keep the updates coming.

But I do have a question, is this going to be stored in a museum never to see snow?  Or will it be taken out on the snow, even if only for 'one last ride' before it ends up as a showpiece?   It would be a shame if all that restoration work was done and it never got to see snow again.


----------



## DAVENET

Thanks for those Jeff. That answers a lot of questions I had never having seen a detailed breakdown of the pontoon 'guts'. I'm assuming it was generally the same thru the end of production, so that will help lots.

I definitely do, (and probably most others), have this issue with their pontoons on that lower rail area. It's good to see a repair. Did you blast & seal coat the inside or just button it back up?

Also interesting to note the welds from old tech to new tech.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Today was the day! Drove out under its own power and got to enjoy some Oregon sunshine! Enjoy the pics!


First day!


Today!


----------



## sleddogracer

looking good - will look even better on snow


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

its a nice looking rig I still find it hard to get excited about steel ladder tracks. I suppose it has to do with our conditions around here where you could come across several mimes of ground blown bare  of snow which would play havoc with the pontoons. that and I don't like my dewalt grease gun that much.


----------



## Track Addict

Opposite of what he said for me!!!  Beautiful job!   What's next ?


----------



## jp11

Nice looking cat.  You should be proud.\

JP


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That looks incredible! Super cool looking cat and to see the factory doing it's thing on it is really awesome. 
Looks ready for the Cat Meow.


----------



## wakeupcall

Awesome Job!! And in record time too. Great work, wished I was even half as quick. Love this thread and all the info on the forums. Very Inspirational Indeed!!


----------



## Jeffsno27

It has been a great project and now it's time to find this kitty a home. The 1956 model 443 is officially up for sale! It has been completely gone through and freshened up and we made a few improvements along the way. It will be sold as is no warranty. All of us here at Tucker hope that this machine will go to someone will take it out in the snow and enjoy it with their family as much as our family enjoyed restoring it. Please call with questions.
541-779-3731 office


----------



## sleddogracer

beautiful


----------



## Jeffsno27

update on post with some corrections:

 It has been a great project and now it's time to find this cat a home. The 1955 model 443 is officially up for sale! It has been completely gone through and freshened up and we made a few improvements along the way. It will be sold as is no warranty. All of us here at Tucker hope that this machine will go to someone who will take it out in the snow and enjoy it with their family as much as our family enjoyed restoring it. Please call with questions.


----------



## Jeffsno27

We have added to the display at the factory! A local family has let us put this little piece of Tucker history in our museum. Built in 1952 1953 This little car was for a friend of Emmit Sr. that lost his legs in a car accident so he could get around his property. Really great story and really fun to see it in pretty good condition. The plan is to get it running


----------



## DAVENET

OK. That's just plain cool. It is fantastic you have the background info on the machine as well. 

 I can only imagine the speculation of how pontoons would have worked if that had popped up in the "Look what I found" section of the forum!  (That probably would have been pretty humorous actually  )

 Any takers on your referb machine or just pontoon kickers?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Mostly pontoon kickers but there have been some serious lookers. It has generated a lot of interest in our machines lots of conversations and that is where sales start. 
 I kind of wish time travel was possible I would love to see what a typical day was like with my great grandfather and my grandfather back when everything was getting started. I love what we do here every day is an adventure.


----------



## DAVENET

Just guessing, but I bet you would be leaving the house and coming back home in the dark. Every day. The sun would be something you read about in books.

Sort of like now.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Now that's a cool cat!! 
I sure am digging all the Tucker's coming out of long term hibernation lately. 
So cool. And great to have this forum to share them on. Thank you!


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Jeffsno27 said:


> Mostly pontoon kickers but there have been some serious lookers. It has generated a lot of interest in our machines lots of conversations and that is where sales start.
> I kind of wish time travel was possible I would love to see what a typical day was like with my great grandfather and my grandfather back when everything was getting started. I love what we do here every day is an adventure.



Tomorrow is " back to the future day".... Atleast you have lots of period pictures from completed machines/shop.


----------



## sno-drifter

How cool is that little car. Looks like it got chased across Antarctica so fast that the front tires got blown off with the doors! Thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## DAVENET

You boys taking the winter off?  

 What's up at the factory this week?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Jeffsno27 said:


> Mostly pontoon kickers but there have been some serious lookers. It has generated a lot of interest in our machines lots of conversations and that is where sales start.
> I kind of wish time travel was possible I would love to see what a typical day was like with my great grandfather and my grandfather back when everything was getting started. I love what we do here every day is an adventure.



Now think in reverse when the siblings  of the future look back and say remember when Jeff was posting about great great great great grandfather 
When it all began and then it evolved to this and now Tucker's can fly. Or at least compared to the early onesand they wish they could have seen one 
That still burned Dino oil, now that they run off hydrogen from the snow that they travel on.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Here is a link to a new video I did for the 55 443. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMdfSeZLm4Y


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That was great!  Perfect Tucker in perfect conditions. Where's my check book...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Only one word: AWESOME!


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is an upcoming Diesel Bros. project with a Tucker. Looks like a modified 500 machine with after market tracks to start out with. The only thing Sno-Cat will be the frame and maybe the transfer case. http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/diesel-brothers/video/truckified-sno-cat/
 There are some good photos from the past on the 2 min teaser.


----------



## Track Addict

Glad they upgraded and took on Tucker project.  They had a haglunds on an earlier episode.


----------



## DAVENET

That's one of the Sierra Engineering modified cats.


----------



## sno-drifter

sno-drifter said:


> Here is an upcoming Diesel Bros. project with a Tucker. Looks like a modified 500 machine with after market tracks to start out with. The only thing Sno-Cat will be the frame and maybe the transfer case. http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/diesel-brothers/video/truckified-sno-cat/
> There are some good photos from the past on the 2 min teaser.



It looks like this show will be on Discover channel tonight. 10:00 pm eastern, 7:00pm left coast.


----------



## Helmsman38

Thanks. Looks like something I would be will to turn the TV on for.


----------



## PJL

I watched an episode a few nights ago.  They had a $90,000.00  budget and built a tricked out Ford super duty and bought a BV206 to go with it.  The BV206 cost them 50K and had it shipped from Sweden.  10k for a trailer and 8,500 in repairs.  Looked cool when it was done but damn was that spendy.


----------



## sno-drifter

Kristi KT7 said:


> Thanks. Looks like something I would be will to turn the TV on for.



I turned on the TV but it was a waste of time. All the grab ass on these shows is poor influence. They did not show or discuss how they mated the truck drive train to the frame. At one point I think they still had the Tucker transfer case and they used the stock steering arrangement. It must have been a 500 with the aluminum fifth wheels. The Serra track system does not impress me, got to be loads of fun on a side hill. Nice update on the rubber belting, bet it will last half way thru the shoot.


----------



## 3512b

Well at least they were down there and not up here making another one of those foolish Alaskan reality shows!


----------



## loggah

Awe come on Steve,  need to see you on Fixing Alaska!!!! I watched it but it was painfull with all the commercials. Your right about those tracks,not much there to prevent side slippage on boilerplate.


----------



## undy

sno-drifter said:


> I turned on the TV but it was a waste of time. All the grab ass on these shows is poor influence.


Agreed entirely.  It was also mundane and stupid.  I mean, who hasn't driven around a bare chassis at some point in there life?  Whoop-de-doo.  But on-road?  And then they switch seats while moving?

I see a Darwin Award in their future.

I couldn't even sit through the whole show.


----------



## Track Addict

Had to use the urban dictionary on this thing called the internet to understand the term "grab ass". 

Most shows don't have enough actual detail on the projects just the people involved.

Looking forward to the Tuckerville Vaudeville series.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Had to use the urban dictionary on this thing called the internet to understand the term "grab ass".
> 
> Most shows don't have enough actual detail on the projects just the people involved.
> 
> Looking forward to the Tuckerville Vaudeville series.



you would be bored to tears, series would not last the first 5 minutes


----------



## DAVENET

I completely missed it the first time thru watching the preview, but with the original body put back onto the modified frame you can see the additional 24" added in for the truck bed.  That's a Loooong cat!  Maybe Sparks will give some detailed solutions / details in the other thread.


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> I turned on the TV but it was a waste of time. All the grab ass on these shows is poor influence. They did not show or discuss how they mated the truck drive train to the frame. At one point I think they still had the Tucker transfer case and they used the stock steering arrangement. It must have been a 500 with the aluminum fifth wheels. The Serra track system does not impress me, got to be loads of fun on a side hill. Nice update on the rubber belting, bet it will last half way thru the shoot.



Don't DMC/LMC/Thiokol use that style grouser? Looks like each one has an ice plate at each end in this picture? Not too sure on the drive line. The two pics on line don't show anything going to the front axle.

edit: I see the front drive tube now- thought I was looking at a support brace.  But then again, we should probably move this discussion to the other thread so we don't hijack Jeff.


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> you would be bored to tears, series would not last the first 5 minutes



be very much like, watching orange paint drying


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Pontoon Princess said:


> be very much like, watching orange paint drying



That's funny, I was going to say the same thing! LOL


----------



## Jeffsno27

UPDATE! 
The order sheet did not reflect the 3.00 charge for all 2X and larger shirts & sweat shirts.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Here we go! It time to get started. This build wont go as fast as the 55 but here are the first pictures on the start of the 53 if somebody buys it they can decide how they want to build it either way I will periodically send pictures of its progress.


----------



## Jeffsno27

I was told that you guys like all kinds of things besides snow cats on the forum so here is something happening at Tucker that is just to me personally. 
A couple months back I had an opportunity come up to have one of my dreams come true! Since I was a kid I have always been fascinated with cars just like my Grandpa (Emmit JR.) As I grew up it turned into a passion by the time I had kids I was car crazy! I named my daughters Shelby (after the 67 Shelby GT500) And Nova (after the 70 SS Nova) my two favorite cars. I owned several different muscle cars but for the longest time I have wanted a 50s custom and the dream recently came true with this car! It started life as a 51 Chevy and from what I have been told it was built by two guys at a Cadillac dealership in LA. I traded my 65 Chevelle for it after some conversation with my youngest Nova, she shares my passion for vehicles. It really has been fun to drive around and go to the shows where there is a lot of interest in it and the smile on my daughters face is a lot of fun too. Now that I know that I can post this kind of stuff I will keep up pictures with this too. Here are some pictures of the car and one with my youngest Nova daddy’s little hot rod girl and my oldest Shelby she got the faster is better bug from me. On a side note we do still have my Grandpa’s 1910 Buick that I hope to get out and running.


----------



## DAVENET

Shuweeet!  Talented pin artist on that car as well!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Shuweeet!
> 
> And that car looks good too.


----------



## Track Addict

Is that a quadzilla 500?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Yes it is quadzilla it is the last year they made it. Nova told me to take good care of it so when she gets older she can have it. I told her to make sure she does a lot of leg exercise.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Well I can keep the secret any longer! I would like to start a Freighter Friday theme for this project but I wont be in the office this Friday they have twisted my arm and are forcing me to go up and play with a machine tomorrow in sunshine and snow  so I am posting today! She is a magnificent 1956 Freighter, from the looks of her she had a hard life for awhile but has been loved on for a few years and is now returning to her place of birth to be massaged and loved on to hopefully return her beautiful face and body back to original ish. 
I would like to welcome everybody to project 
ROCK & ROLL 2 
Here are some pictures of her patiently waiting for her turn on the floor she was originally built on. I wont give any specifics right now you will just have to check in once and awhile and check out the posts. Have a great Freighter Friday and a great weekend!


----------



## tom

It is so cool to see new life being put back into these old machines


----------



## Jeffsno27

Happy Freighter Friday! She has moved into her spot!


----------



## DAVENET

You've got your work cut out for you on that one. That guys hard on his equipment.  

 Seriously, how do your guys like working on this old tech stuff?  A nice change up from the usual for them?


----------



## Jeffsno27

It is a lot of fun to do something different. That vintage look is pretty awesome.


----------



## tom

I want one of these too!


----------



## Jeffsno27

We finally got to start on the freighter project. There are some interesting things we are finding.


----------



## Track Addict

Very Fitting!  #3 Tucker Factory Restore unless the Air Force 443 made it to another bay prior? 

Those highway signs are useful apparently.  My 442 had a Route 93 sign for cab floor and I pulled a Slow Children Playing off a 85 FL350 acting as a skid plate recently.


----------



## tom

I would bet money that the new owner of the 443 is in discussions for what he wants done to his new prize. Targeting a mid-June completion on mine provided I run out of money before I run out of ideas.


----------



## sno-drifter

I bet when you get done there will not be any "snow dragon". Will it still get "3 miles" per gallon? A lot of rust hidden on that machine, looks like the right time to restore.


----------



## Jeffsno27

A good running Hemi is thirsty


----------



## Jeffsno27

The fabrication of putting the back end back on is spectacular!


----------



## tom

Looks like it was extended. Was that due to damage and repaired or done for other reasons?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it was originally a USAF machine out of Alaska, and while up north, the air force folks took the back of the body off, it was used as a flatbed tucker ( 742 ) to transport materials and goods around the base, very lucky the rear body was put back on the tucker, even though, poorly done, now the fine folks at tucker inc, will refab the body back to original specs


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

which hemi engine did those use we have ne up here that is hemi powered I also know of a I hemi I believe it is a 330 with 2 barrel carb and a waterpump attached to it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the 1956 tucker freighters, used the chrysler industrial 331 cubic inch engine with a 5 speed transmission. these engines also were used as power plants, water pumps, air sirens, generators, etc etc etc


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

The 1953 Tucker 743 that I have has the Hemi and a automatic transmission  of sorts governor controlled shift shifters on the tree and yes they are thirsty


----------



## tom

thanks that's quite the history..should educational watching them restore this one.


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> it was originally a USAF machine out of Alaska, and while up north, the air force folks took the back of the body off, it was used as a flatbed tucker ( 742 ) to transport materials and goods around the base, very lucky the rear body was put back on the tucker, even though, poorly done, now the fine folks at tucker inc, will refab the body back to original specs



Any thoughts (from anyone) as to why they would leave a two inch gap when reattaching the back to the front?  Instead of putting them back together & sealing the frame tubes?


----------



## AdkSnowcat

1953 Freighter


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Any thoughts (from anyone) as to why they would leave a two inch gap when reattaching the back to the front?  Instead of putting them back together & sealing the frame tubes?



it was far easier to do it that way, 

lack of skills and thought? 

no rewards for doing it right?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Any thoughts (from anyone) as to why they would leave a two inch gap when reattaching the back to the front?  Instead of putting them back together & sealing the frame tubes?



ah, mr net, thought i would ask how your tucker is coming along?


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Any thoughts (from anyone) as to why they would leave a two inch gap when reattaching the back to the front? Instead of putting them back together & sealing the frame tubes?



This was great fore thought on the part of the "craftsmen" who put her back together. If they had welded it back correctly, who would have thought to cut the frame open so that the inside of all the frame tubes can be fogged to prevent any further rust from the inside out. Thanks to the folks from Medford, this Freighter will live forever.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Rock & Roll 2 has been getting a little attention. It's starting to look a little better.


----------



## Jeffsno27

The freighter is getting a little attention.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

sno-drifter said:


> A lot of rust hidden on that machine, looks like the right time to restore.



If you look closely at the photos you'll see it isn't so much rust as galvanic corrosion. That happens when you put two dissimilar metals in contact with one another, in this case aluminum and steel, with nothing to separate them. 

In a thread from a few years ago I brought this issue up and posted some photos of what we found under the skin of a Tucker we were working on.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=44452&highlight=galvanic+corrosion

Whenever my sno-cat buddy and I work on a Tucker and remove an aluminum skin, we take the time to remove the rust and prime the steel before re-riveting the skin back on. That mere coat of primer is enough to break any chemical bond. It highlights Ben Franklin's quote "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".


----------



## sno-drifter

Holey frame Batman! Looks like it will be new again. Do you coat the inside of the frame with the fog in paint? Good work men.


----------



## tom

I can hardly wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Here is an update of the freighter.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Getting started on the roof.


----------



## tom

I'm assuming you are going to weld that section in?


----------



## Jeffsno27

3/4" & 1" ROLLERS RELEASING SOON! 

3/4 & 1" Rollers for your pontoons will be released in mid September. The price will be $45.00 and under for the first batch. They are sealed chrome steel bearings, more info next week.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jeff, any chance that the factory may consider building pontoons, link pins and or grousers? the rollers are a good start to supporting the older machines.


----------



## tom

I agree rollers are a welcome development. I would support other track parts as well. Would love to see adjusters,track rails, pins and backing plates. FYI


----------



## tom

BTW?.hows the freighter coming along?


----------



## Mother Tucker

Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!


----------



## tom

Any more pictures?


----------



## Jeffsno27

So it has been a long time but here is a picture of a really fun project that is finishing up. There will be more pictures when it roles out.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Can we (ancient Tucker minions) buy track rollers yet?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is a real nice piece of machinery I even like the terra track idea but compared to the older tuckers, that is one ugly body especially the nose. you all recon you could talk with the r&d guys and keep the wide cab and make the grill and bonnet better looking.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I have always wondered why Tucker doesn't do a cab forward configuration on that same chassis, like the other modern snowcats. Then you would have a large deck on the back or your passenger cab. Thanks for the pictures though it looks great!


----------



## Jeffsno27

To reply to Mother Tucker, the price of the rollers will be aprox 45$ and under depending on quantity. If you give me the qty. you are looking for I will put the order in. Once we get everything set up anybody can just call Justin Edwards in the parts department and order them. 

Parts & Service
Justin Edwards 
541-779-3731


----------



## Jeffsno27

Antarctic 1957 and 2017!

We got the old girl out for a photo shoot! Rock and Roll has a little sexier lines but you can't beat the comfort of the 2017 machine!


----------



## Cidertom

WOW, seeing it next to Rock-n-Roll puts a whole new perspective to size!  I thought R-N-R was big (it is compared to my Snow-Trac)

CT


----------



## Mother Tucker

I will measure my rollers and count the bad ones and get back to you next week . THANKS Gord.


----------



## sno-drifter

Jeffsno27 said:


> Antarctic 1957 and 2017!
> 
> We got the old girl out for a photo shoot! Rock and Roll has a little sexier lines but you can't beat the comfort of the 2017 machine!
> 
> View attachment 86242
> 
> One of these machines crossed Antarctica, will the other one try to do the same? Good luck!


----------



## 3512b

new one looks nice!
 but in 50 years will it still be able to be rebuilt?
 simple is sometime better
 but what do I know I just chase this stuff all around the world......


----------



## Jeffsno27

Check out the cat the Tuckers drug in!!

1967 Rugged series 900-A


----------



## Track Addict

Hope it has the Heart Beat of America under the hood! 327 power


----------



## loggah

"NICE" !!!!!I remember when Tucker brought a brand new one with a 327 in it to waterville valley for a demo!!! those dual exhausts really sounded nice when it headed up the mountain!! Don


----------



## tom

What are your plans for this one?  Only ever seen one other.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Very Cool...and it looks to be in surprisingly nice shape!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

so we can or can not buy rollers now ? I called Justin and he said they where not available.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Check out our new video! 

https://youtu.be/eVgya0_rb1Y


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Awesome video! Ok I want one!
Hope that drone comes to McCall


----------



## DAVENET

@ 1:02 in the flyover, what is the vintage sedan? Is that a 743 with the rear hacked to add a storage box??


----------



## Jeffsno27

At that point in the fly over there is a 1980 1642, a few late 60s early 70 442, and a newer demo groomer.


----------



## DAVENET

It's the 80 I was looking at. Could make out the square nose earlier in vid.


----------



## rdynes01

aaron tucker said:


> so we can or can not buy rollers now ? I called Justin and he said they where not available.



Kinda weird that they won't give a straight answer on roller availability after announcing they would be....Bob


----------



## Aaron Tucker

rdynes01 said:


> Kinda weird that they won't give a straight answer on roller availability after announcing they would be....Bob




They are available . I just got some . Call Justin at Tucker to order


----------



## Jeffsno27

Yes Rollers are available.


----------



## Sno-CatCool

The Tucker Sno-Cat Corporation has purchased 5 vintage Sno-Cat vehicles for resale. 
They vary in years from a 1964 model 442 parts cat to a 1975 model 1542 rubber belted steel track. The list below tells a little about each of them. For any further inquiries contact:

 Tucker Sno-Cat Corporation  
Monday – Friday 7:00am to 3:30pm PST
(541) 779-3731
Ask for Clyde Moody

#2 	1965 	model	442A 	
Chrysler IND inline 6 cylinder 
New Process 4 speed transmission
Vickers hydraulic pump
Steering orbitrol
Hydraulic tank
Runs 
Cab and hood all aluminum
12 volt
No rear hydraulics


#5	1972	 model	442	
  Chrysler slant 6 cylinder 
New Process 4 speed transmission
Vickers hydraulic pump
Steering orbitrol
Hydraulic tank
Runs 
Cab top fiberglass 
12 volt
Dual rear hydraulics


#8	1970	model 442A	
Chrysler slant 6 cylinder 
New Process 4 speed transmission
Vickers hydraulic pump
Steering orbitrol
Hydraulic tank
Runs 
Cab top and hood fiberglass 
12 volt



#64904		1975	model 1542	
Chrysler 318 not running motor will turn over but radiator is not installed
Vickers hydraulic pump
Steering orbitrol
Hydraulic tank
12 volt
New Process 5 speed transmission
5-wheel rubber belted steel track


#10 		1964 	model 442
No motor
New Process transmission
Transfer case
Fifth wheel plates


----------



## Jeffsno27

https://youtu.be/ZuZ4hSCXTe0


----------



## Track Addict

Classic!


----------



## undy

That's funnier than cat shit!


----------



## sno-drifter

I could not watch to the end, the combination of Sarah Mcloughlin and the abused cats out in the weather is too much for me. Thanks for posting any how Jeff, maybe some day I will be able to handle it.


----------



## PJL

Interesting choice of music.  It made my cry.  Almost.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Oh ya, that's way creative.


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Mother Tucker, good to see you last week. Trust you made it home OK.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Likewise, good visit. Ride home was good. See you soon.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Exceptionally well done video. I thought it was very tasteful and the music only added to it.

I want to adopt one...almost. I know how much work is involved! I will, however forward the link to some friends.

Whenever I hear Sarah McLachlan singing that I melt like butter. Guaranteed to make my eyes water.


----------



## Jeffsno27

The release of the 2017 2000 Trail Groomer! 

https://youtu.be/vbR_FlyuxMg


----------



## redsqwrl

Jeffsno27 said:


> The release of the 2017 2000 Trail Groomer!
> 
> https://youtu.be/vbR_FlyuxMg



they just keep getting bigger, so impressive.

In regards to the title of this thread...... can you spill the beans on who is retailing them in the midwest.

A) Get sno?
B) Stewart is back at it?
C) other  

Inquiring minds want to know before we go to the WI groomer show.....

if you need a rep in the midwest I know a tucker literate red head...... who runs them on the weekends semi professionally

Just saying


----------



## PJL

Like the music.


----------



## sleddogracer

love to see that Go-In-The-Snow


----------



## DAVENET

Crazy to see how large the spring packs are now compared to vintage machines.  Obviously there is substantially more weight being carried, but still . . .


----------



## Jeffsno27

redsqwrl said:


> they just keep getting bigger, so impressive.
> 
> In regards to the title of this thread...... can you spill the beans on who is retailing them in the midwest.
> 
> A) Get sno?
> B) Stewart is back at it?
> C) other
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know before we go to the WI groomer show.....
> 
> if you need a rep in the midwest I know a tucker literate red head...... who runs them on the weekends semi professionally
> 
> Just saying



Track Inc. has changed ownership. They will be up and running soon.


----------



## redsqwrl

Great news, hoping to see the team at Arrowhead in a few weeks. If stewarts 400 series, goes missing head to WI to find it!!!!


----------



## Jeffsno27

New cat in the den!! 

https://youtu.be/gdT6rO2LRNs


----------



## Jeffsno27

The freighter is going again!! here are some pics of the progress.


----------



## Jeffsno27

A couple cats playing in the snow! 

https://youtu.be/Ujrf9QU632I


----------



## Aaron Tucker

soooooo it def looks like the rubber on steel grouser cat is doing alot better then the terra in the powder


----------



## Aaron Tucker

whats up with the freighter id like to see some more of that .


----------



## Jeffsno27

The steel tracks are 38" wide the rubber tracks are 26" wide. The wide tracks are pretty hard to beat in the condition we were in. 

The freighter is coming along I will try to get more pictures posted today.


----------



## Jeffsno27

We are using screws on this one so its a bit of a slow process.


----------



## topwelder44

something that would nice to see from the tucker factory---seeing how they have time to restore old cat----what about building a small cat that could take the place of clubs trying to groom with side by sides that have no power and cant pull a drag that does anything----lets think about something here-----most clubs that say they cant groom with a big cat is----ARE TRAILS ARE TO NARROW AND NOT STRAIGHT----bunch of bs in my book---but lets face it tuckers are the best to groom in the woods---so how about a small tucker----I have a sv200 and a geo tracker on mattracks----my geo goes great in the woods grooming---I almost never groom with the sv200----to jerky in the wood going around trees------even a small tucker with just the frt. turning would work great---here in ny state I cant believe they fund trails being groomed with sbs----its a joke and how stupid do you have to be to volunteer to groom and freeze your a-- off grooming with a machine and drag that does nothing----lol


----------



## Aaron Tucker

yessss more freighter pics please !

how much to have you guys restore my undercarriage and pontoons ?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Starting to get some skin fitted on!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

the sexiest curve on a freighter has to be the windshield to cab .it reminds me so much of an airplane


----------



## sno-drifter

I like the grill with all the teeth too.


----------



## Jeffsno27

It's starting to get a little more shape.


----------



## Jeffsno27

I thought I would share some old pictures today!


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## wakeupcall

Love the suicide doors on the last picture.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

wakeupcall said:


> Love the suicide doors on the last picture.



my freighter has them to , makes climbing up the pontoons alitle harder but love the look


----------



## Jeffsno27

Had a great visit from a gentleman named Forest Wells! He gave us some great pictures of the 1948 Operation Snow-Cat Cascade and one of a Red Hill Snow Survey. Thought I would share them.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Finally in the paint shop getting its first coats of paint!


----------



## Jeffsno27




----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great stuff!! I some how missed the 22 day snow survey article. Probably about time to do that survey again...


----------



## Jeffsno27

Found some more pictures to share!! They are taken here in Medford in front of the factory.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Wow!

I learned to ski at Mt. Ascutney in the sixties and I remember a bunch of steel tracked Tuckers there. Very happy memories.

Sadly the ski area is no more:

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Vermont/ascutney.php


----------



## tom

Would love to see more pictures on this restore...looks great


----------



## DAVENET

In relation to the last photo of the Bromley 624- 

From an article "Snowcats & the death of moguls"
(https://skibums.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/snowcats-and-the-death-of-moguls/)

"The “ideal” purpose for these early vehicles was thought to be transportation and as utility vehicles for logging. The idea of using snowcats for grooming ski slopes only came later. In 1947 Big Bromley Ski Resort purchased a Tucker Sno-cat to haul spectators to the top of the mountain so they could dazzle at the three-state view. They would then meander down the mountain stopping at points so visitors could watch those crazy skiers coming down the hill. Snowcats are still used to haul people up the hill. However, instead of transporting non-skiers, snowcats have become a fairly affordable way people can experience the joys of the backcountry."


----------



## DAVENET

Also in the last photo is this cat:

http://ascutneyoutdoors.org/history/

*"1947-48:* The rope tow operation was relocated west to the present location of Mt. Ascutney Resort. The improved operation included diesel rope tows, many new trails, night skiing, and snowcat served skiing (via a 3.5 mile ride in a Tucker machine on the other side of the mountain).)

http://archive.li/8SmdN

"Despite objections from her Board, Kip purchased a Tucker Sno-Cat for mountain maintenance and snow grooming. Many on the board saw it as an expensive extravagance, and not something the area should have been investing in at such an early time in it's development. It was a "shocking pink" and according to Kip, "it photgraphed well in color". It was also used to take skiers up the toll road (at a dollar a run) for a 3-1/2 mile run from the top of the mountain. It was nicknamed "MASA", which was just an abbreviation for Mt.Ascutney Ski Area. Two years later it was traded in for another model, yellow this time, and also used for hayrides and private parties apart from it's ski duties."


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Sincere thanks for those links! Reading them was a trip down memory lane.

I remember both before and after Ascutney built the new base lodge. The old one was small, dark, and always crowded. The new one was big, open and had a huge wall of windows facing the mountain. It also had two large round fireplaces that skiers would sit by and warm their feet.  

I don't want to hijack this (excelllent) thread, but it's interesting to think back to the late sixties and the ski industry in southern Vermont. There were a fair number of ski areas then and for the most part they were all small and none were particularly successful. Fast forward to today and some are doing very well, such as Stratton, Okemo and Killington and others such as Ascutney and Round Top are gone. Magic Mountain continues to survive, but barely. I think Bromley does okay.


----------



## Jeffsno27

It is starting to get a little more shape!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Back to the freighter for awhile it got an escape hatch and is getting smoothed out for a fresh coat of Tucker orange!


----------



## sno-drifter

Lookin good there Jeff and crew. Pretty close to the real deal.


----------



## DAVENET

Coming along!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Its all orange!!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Pictures of another project getting started. 1953-443


----------



## Jeffsno27

Painted, coated and unmasked!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Old school factory exhaust and some running gear installed and it looks great! Our guy we have working on it has done an outstanding job of massaging every piece to come out just how we want it.


----------



## DAVENET

Roof line came out great


----------



## tom

That is beautiful!! I really like the gun turret!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Getting a little closer a lot of little details, I am looking forward to hearing the motor purr once again!


----------



## tucker

Nice work guys &#55357;&#56397; looks great!


----------



## sno-drifter

Nice touch with the Tucker decal inside the vent box just like Rock and Roll, the legend.


----------



## Jeffsno27

New front glass and hood mounted!


----------



## Jeffsno27

The freighter is back out in the open. Sure looks pretty out there.


----------



## Jeffsno27

It's a great morning at the vintage shop!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looks like it is ready for shipment to the South POLE...

60 years later for the second crossing of the Pole

the adventure continues


----------



## it's all about downhill

Pontoon Princess said:


> looks like it is ready for shipment to the South POLE...
> 
> 60 years later for the second crossing of the Pole
> 
> the adventure continues




I know that it would be ultra-poor form (bordering on WHAT ARE YOU THINKING)...but I'm thinking that you're going to miss those back windows


----------



## Aaron Tucker

upon closely inspecting the photos of the restored freighter it makes me realize that mine is def a survivor 743 that is in great shape .I can see some of the same dents to the front pontoon and grouser that I was thinking about getting fixed.  so did the pontoons just get repainted ?


----------



## tucker

Looks outstanding! Nice job Tucker crew!


----------



## sno-drifter

it's all about downhill;2065203 I'm thinking that you're going to miss those back windows[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just the cargo in the back that will suffer. Beside I think I see the skylight just like the Legend, Rock and Roll.
> 
> Super fine job Sno-Cat.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it's all about downhill said:


> I know that it would be ultra-poor form (bordering on WHAT ARE YOU THINKING)...but I'm thinking that you're going to miss those back windows



mr downhill,

thinking you may NOT get a ride in it, and you are just stirring the pot, 

if it was good enough for Sir Hillary,he came back from the south pole in the back of Rock-N-Roll, it is good enough for everyone else


----------



## tom

The Freighter is stunning. You guys do great work! Looks like the work is stacking up..good for you.


----------



## vintagebike

After the Tucker, Inc reps saw Li’l Cat, the 1957 Kitten , at the Idaho State Snow Machine Convertion last week in McCall they said they might want to build one. ( and they have been thinking of a new, new one)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tom said:


> The Freighter is stunning. You guys do great work! Looks like the work is stacking up..good for you.



Rumor has it, tucker, the sno-cat, people, will be doing another freighter soon...


----------



## DAVENET

You can never have enough running restored Freighters!


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> mr downhill,
> 
> thinking you may NOT get a ride in it, and you are just stirring the pot,
> 
> if it was good enough for Sir Hillary,he came back from the south pole in the back of Rock-N-Roll, it is good enough for everyone else



We don't need no stinkin' windows! (That flip phone vid looks like it was recorded in '57! ) Is this working for anyone else? I can play it, but can't get the attachment to open properly?


----------



## it's all about downhill

Windows media player worked for me


----------



## sno-drifter

I believe the driver in your video Mr. Net is none other than Mr. Fuchs.


----------



## Cidertom

tom said:


> That is beautiful!! I really like the gun turret!



If you don't like turret, how about view port?  Little orange paint...

https://colemans.com/shop/military-vehicles/u-s-g-i-windshield-enclosure-kit/


----------



## bobby wilkes

They also sell track jacks!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I know Jeff And jin are picking u a freighter at the docks in seattle today its made a long trip from up north


----------



## Jeffsno27

Another fresh coat of Tucker orange! This one is turning out pretty cool!


----------



## Jeffsno27

So my daughter just started to work at our plant on her breaks from school, very exciting for me! Fifth generation starting up. She was going through a box in our museum and found this picture. It's my grandpa Emmit Jr. and a form of a kitten out playing in the snow. There is another shot of the kids on sleds behind this machine I will load up in another post.


----------



## Jeffsno27

Some more pictures that were found.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Is that a tube frame freghtier?


----------



## Jeffsno27

We have a new shop truck for the vintage department! This thing is sweet! I have only seen pictures of this and now I get to see it in real life. I will keep posting pictures as we clean it up and get it out on the snow it's going to be awesome!


----------



## loggah

Well it has a nice easy ramp to walk up and get i the doors!Looks pretty clean to me .Do


----------



## Pontoon Princess

aaron tucker said:


> Is that a tube frame freghtier?



yes A Tucker, that is a round tube frame Freighter, 1950 & 1951 model, no Freighters built in 1952, and in 1953 reintroduced with the famed Hemi V-8 engine


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

What engine does the 422 tank have? How many were made?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

has a 6 cylinder, the other known tank has a Hemi V-8 always surprised how many of something was built


----------



## Jeffsno27

Here are some close up pics of the Tanks running gear and interior.


----------



## loggah

How does that tank steer? drum brakes on each side? its obviously a skid steer. I think it looks great just as it is !!Don


----------



## tucker

That's an awful lot of grousers to be on a pontoon with no Adjusters.


----------



## tucker

But I do think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

You definitely need a link bending tool in the toolbox! It would be epic to see this machine at the Clowder in the powder!


----------



## Cidertom

Do you have info on how it was used?   Only think I can come up with is a tow tug for trailered loads.  I have seen a few places that have 500 Gallon propane tanks and diesel tanks on runners to pull to sites that need refilled in the the middle of snow season.

I call dibs if you decide to throwaway the bell placards. 

Who has the hemi version? Is it for sale?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Our 51 is starting to come together!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Just got in our seats for our 51! They look great!


----------



## wakeupcall

Great Job !! Those seats do look awesome, and pretty darn comfy. Great go see the proress on your machine. Keep on Tuckering !!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Getting a little closer!


----------



## DAVENET

WOW.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

shinny orange paint !!!


----------



## Jeffsno27

Tracked up and ready to go play in the snow!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That looks awesome!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> That looks awesome!!


----------



## tom

You all do some great work!


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Mr. Jeffsno, we miss your cool posts. Still crying over https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuZ4hSCXTe0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jeffsno27

Two of 4 Model 743s, purchased by the Air Force in 1953, will be combined into one restored Classic Cat this spring. All remaining parts after restoration is complete will be sold individually. Call Clyde for details.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

pretty stoked to see another 1953 743 Air Force out on the snow.


----------



## sno-drifter

Tomorrow morning (Dec. 30) at 6:00 - 9:00 PST on CMT television they will have the top 20 song count down for 2018. During the first hour there is a New Tucker at one of the military bases in Alaska. The show is a USO tribute. If you do not like country music, you have no business driving a snow cat. Get over it and get perconverted.


----------



## DAVENET

http://www.cmt.com/video-clips/4xld...r-smith-gears-up-to-perform-in-his-50th-state


----------



## Jeffsno27

Some video of our 56 that is for sale. Sure was a beautiful day!

https://youtu.be/ioywkPSMBKI


----------



## Track Addict

Bump for more classic content?


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> Bump for more classic content?


classic content is cool. My opinion is most folks here, monkey around with all the generations of tucker product. any and all *on-goings* of Tucker inc are appreciated.
Over the snow is a pretty small niche. and the nut jobs that operate collect and molest these products are even nuttier. brand loyalty stems from a deep emotion that gets planted somehow some way in the psyche and blooms from there.   Drop a dana 110 carrier and track next to a 700 series pontoon for me.     I have both in my life and i feel your base would like to see just how massive over the snow has become.   Kind of like parking a International scout next to a current production Jeep. It is truly mind blowing how the JEEP has grown over the years.


----------



## Mother Tucker

redsqwrl said:


> classic content is cool. My opinion is most folks here, monkey around with all the generations of tucker product. any and all *on-goings* of Tucker inc are appreciated.
> Over the snow is a pretty small niche. and the nut jobs that operate collect and molest these products are even nuttier. brand loyalty stems from a deep emotion that gets planted somehow some way in the psyche and blooms from there.   Drop a dana 110 carrier and track next to a 700 series pontoon for me.     I have both in my life and i feel your base would like to see just how massive over the snow has become.   Kind of like parking a International scout next to a current production Jeep. It is truly mind blowing how the JEEP has grown over the years.


I would take the Scout.


----------

